# CCW choice is now my Kimber UC with CT laser in a TT Gunleather



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

After having carried my Stoeger Cougar in a Crossbread Super Tuck for the last year, I decided I needed something a little smaller for every day carry.

I love my Cougar and will keep it forever but this Kimber combo is fantastic. It gets put on in the morning and sits in the IWB TT Gunleather hoslter all day. No discomfort at all and it's practically invisible tucked IWB.

Anyway, this is my first 1911 and I'm a very happy camper.


----------

